# Jar mit externen Libaries erstellen



## lam_tr (13. Nov 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Java Anwendung die externe Bibliotheken benutzt. Wenn ich sie als Jar erstelle, kommt die Jar Helloworld mit Helloworld_lib Verzeichnis. Kann ich der Jar nicht einfach sagen, greife auf die lib Verzeichnis anstatt Helloworld_lib.

Der Grund dafür ist, ich will eigentlich immer nur meine Anwendung bauen, und die third party libs nur einmal. Wenn ich Versionen durchspiele wie Helloworld-v0.8.1, Helloworld-v0.8.2, Helloworld-v0.8.3 etc. dann sollen die die Bibliotheken direkt von lib Verzeichnis beziehen.

Ich hoffe das ist Verständlich genug.

Programmverzeichnis:
|- lib (Verzeichnis mit Bibliotheken)
|- Helloworld-v0.8.1.jar
|- Helloworld-v0.8.2.jar
|- Helloworld-v0.8.3.jar
|- Helloworld-v0.8.4.jar


Grüße
lam


----------



## mrBrown (13. Nov 2017)

Was passiert denn, wenn 8.1 und 8.4 völlig unterschiedliche libs brauchen? 

Generell würde ich sowas wie Maven empfehlen, das managed Dependencies für dich.


----------



## thet1983 (14. Nov 2017)

Eclipse Maven
InteliJ Maven
Netbeans Maven
Ich verwende generell ein Buildtool ( Maven, Gradle ) wenn ich externe libs benötige.
Da muss man sich die Libs nicht extra runterladen und einbinden sondern schreib diese nur in die <dependency> rein.

```
<!-- Beispiel für einen MySql J Connector -->
<dependency>
    <groupId>mysql</groupId>
    <artifactId>mysql-connector-java</artifactId>
    <version>5.1.39</version>
</dependency>
```

für maven gibt es ein eigenes repo wo man die ganzen libs anschauen kann: HIER


----------

